# Crappie Jig of Choice?



## swine

I know there is are many conditions that determine what jig to use for deep water crappie but does anyone care to share their go to jig? I just can't seem to get the deeper ones to bite no matter what I throw at them.


----------



## All Eyes

Going deep usually means going heavy. The action on a heavy jig may not be what they want. A light jig in combination with a drop weight or multiple light jigs spaced apart up the line can help sometimes. 
One of my go to jigs are Roadrunners or the many out their with an added blade for flash. I usually prefer a small willow leaf blade like these over a teardrop, but they both work well at times. This one is a live bait jig. The ones made for plastic tails have a keeper barb on the shank so they don't slide down the hook.


----------



## chaunc

I like an eighth oz unpainted head with a black and chartruese body tipped with a minnow or some type of scent.


----------



## swine

Thanks for the advice...I'll keep trying.


----------



## All Eyes

A 1/8 oz. split shot 2 feet or so above a 1/16th oz. jig head with a white or chartreuse curly tail grub is what I normally will start with for deep crappie. If they are suspended I like slip bobbers with a 1/16 or 1/32 jig head tipped with a minnow or Gulp tails.


----------



## swine

Thanks All Eyes


----------



## crappiedude

swine said:


> *I just can't seem to get the deeper ones to bite* no matter what I throw at them.


Maybe they aren't crappies....
Like others have said I just go to a heavier head for deeper fish. Normally I'll use a 3/32oz or 1/8oz jig. I almost always use a weedless jigs with #2 hook. Sometimes I will fish vertical but I usually prefer to stay off to the side of the school and swim my baits through the fish. With deep fish it's important to fish slow so the bait will stay deep. In summer months I prefer to use a roadrunner or at least try them. I've seen days where that little blade made the difference between catching and nothing.
One thing I will add is deeper crappie are usually very eager to bite. If you mark a school of deeper fish and they are just unwilling to hit I would just move on, it is possible the fish aren't crappie. If you happen to catch at least 1 or 2 fish then you know for sure what is down there. In most bodies of water active fish can be found without going deep. Crappie like to suspend so even in deep water they can be shallow. Two years ago I was catching fish 15" deep in 25 fow and a friend was drawing a blank fishing 30" deep. His jig was below the fish and when he changed his depth his action picked up immediately.
Every year I see guys mention they see crappie on their electronics that are 20'-30' deep and they can't get them to bite, my normal thought is maybe they aren't crappie. If ya read the books from all the "experts" they will show these silly little charts showing fish moving super deep in winter and summer months. That's not really what I find. It is a rare time that we actually catch fish much deeper than 15' deep, most times not even that deep and I fish year round as long as I can get on open water.
One thing that has helped me is I have learned to not fall in love with any one spot. If you aren't catching anything keep the boat moving. Forget what the experts say and fish all depths until you make contact.
Nope I'm not an expert and I don't kill them every time out but it's been years since I've been skunked.
Good luck next time out. I hope this helped.


----------



## redthirty

Love my roadrunners. I also like the 12 to 15 ft range before searching deeper warer.


----------



## swine

Thanks for the advice crappie dude and red thirty. I did really well with them through the ice in these spots two winters ago and unfortunately this year the ice never got thick enough so I went out there after ice out and assumed the fish I was marking were crappie. Maybe that was the wrong assumption. I do appreciate all the input because those damn crappie are becoming my favorite to catch!


----------



## Popspastime

I'm Crappie crazy...! My all the time, use it in any lake, catches everything, is my Roadrunners tipped with a triple ripple jig and a maggot. I use 1/16th and 1/32nd oz. Like said above, I really don't catch much below 10ft. If the fish are a bit deeper they usually pop it on the drop and most of the time after the drop they hit it half way back meaning they were suspended higher. I don't remember a lake or pond they didn't produce in. I'm not against change but.. You'll always see 2 or 3 of my rods with RR's set up on them. They work great trolling as well, just set the speed so the blade spins and the tail wiggles and your good to go. They just can't stand it!


----------



## swine

Thanks Pops!


----------



## Wow

chaunc said:


> I like an eighth oz unpainted head with a black and chartruese body tipped with a minnow or some type of scent.


WWCD (What would Chaunc do?)
If you were chasing deep water crappie without electronics, what would you look for? (I'm talkin' summer and cold front conditions)--Tim


----------



## Snyd

I use strike kings Mr Crappie black and chartreuse a lot when not using a minnow.


----------



## redthirty

Got a new one for you guys to try. Nail tail by cubby. Glow in the dark / white with 1/64 or 1/32 Oz jig. Pink has worked wel


----------



## snaggletooth

yellow red eye 1/32 with calf tail


----------



## Saugeyefisher

S


redthirty said:


> Got a new one for you guys to try. Nail tail by cubby. Glow in the dark / white with 1/64 or 1/32 Oz jig. Pink has worked wel


Sorry i realise this tbread is old.but were did you get the "nail tails"? They look alot like a "screw grub". I got into the crappie jigging game fishing thing after screw grubs where dis continued


----------



## redthirty

Ordered them online. I think it was from chubby. If you live close to vermilion Joe at central basin bait shop has them.


----------



## chaunc

Lately I've been doing good with Bobby garlands new itty bit jigs. 1/64 oz head under a bobber worked good for me Friday on the crappies and bluegills. If you haven't tried these yet, give them a try. Get your favorite body colors that you use for bigger jigs.


----------



## stormfront

......


----------



## Saugeyefisher

red, thanks for the reply


----------

